# Baby she-oak skink



## Razon (Jul 8, 2009)

hey...i recently aquired a baby she-oak from a friend who was going to feed it to his white-lip and i basically saved it from him and i was just wondering since i'll be keeping him now if theres anything that you need to know about keeping these guys?


do they eat like blue-tongues or they have a special diet? are they picky?


----------



## Mr.James (Jul 8, 2009)

snails (crush the shells though) mainly, slugs, they can eat basically like blues, vegies (sent them with snail juice if they dont eat them.)


----------



## gecko-mad (Jul 8, 2009)

one, no two questions.
1-how did he get him? it would seem unlikely to buy him for feeding purposes
2-can i have him?

id love a she-oak skink, what type is he?
make that 3 qs.


----------



## Razon (Jul 8, 2009)

gecko-mad said:


> one, no two questions.
> 1-how did he get him? it would seem unlikely to buy him for feeding purposes
> 2-can i have him?
> 
> ...





he must have caught him ive no idea how he got him, and i would say yes except i live in tasmania >.<


----------



## gecko-mad (Jul 8, 2009)

dang, i will ship? well like jimmy said just kinda resemble a blueys a bit and it should go fine.
tasmanian she-oak skink, i wanna pic! and him. i will stop saying that now


----------



## Mr.James (Jul 8, 2009)

Just also provide plenty of light litter and things to hide under as they are very secretive and you dont wanna move a large rock or log in the enclosure searching for him and crush him. pin needles & bark are great. other than that just the usual, water bowl, and lights


----------



## Razon (Jul 8, 2009)

im unsure how strict tasmania is on there export/import laws but im fairly certain its very very hard to do otherwise id have myself a python already >.<..

and yea i assumed theyd eat just like blueys or something similar just wasnt sure....


----------



## reptilefan95 (Jul 8, 2009)

any pics??


----------



## Razon (Jul 8, 2009)

Jimmy27 said:


> Just also provide plenty of light litter and things to hide under as they are very secretive and you dont wanna move a large rock or log in the enclosure searching for him and crush him. pin needles & bark are great. other than that just the usual, water bowl, and lights





yeah ive got him in a fairly large tank now with 2 other blueys, pine bark and a few items to hide under...theo nly problem i can see now is him getting water out of the bowl since he is quite small so im gonna have to get a extra water bowl suited to his size...may even split the blue-tongues and she oak up since im not sure if they will get along ?


----------



## Razon (Jul 8, 2009)

reptilefan95 said:


> any pics??




not yet, i might be able to i just need to find the god damn cord >.< i will try and find it


----------



## gecko-mad (Jul 8, 2009)

how big are the blueys? how big is he? how big is the water bowl?


----------



## Mr.James (Jul 8, 2009)

gecko-mad said:


> how big are the blueys? how big is he? how big is the water bowl?



LMFAO! your a crack up!


----------



## Razon (Jul 8, 2009)

blueys are medium sized, hes only a few inches big and waterbowl is huge.....lmao


----------



## serpenttongue (Jul 8, 2009)

Get the baby she-oak skink far away from blue tongues!


----------



## lilley (Sep 19, 2009)

Hi fellow tassie Im only new on this forum but have been a herp collector in tassie for three years. I would not put a baby sheoak into a tank with 2 blueys as they wil think it is a nice snack.


----------



## JasonL (Sep 19, 2009)

She-oaks can be raised on insects such as crickets, keep them by themselves as they tend to kill each other, do not overheat them, they don't require alot of heating.


----------

